# gotti and gotty



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

i have gotten a bully from lacey park pits and their blood line says remi line gotty and gotti whats the difference im confused


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I think it’s just an unintentional misspelling of the original dog’s name. I’m actually not clear which spelling is correct, APBT pedigree database has it as Gotty while bullypedia has it as Gotti. Also take into account that a good number of bully breeders/kennels can’t even properly pluralize “bully” (bullys, bully’s, etc), is it any surprise that the name of the founder of that line gets misspelled?


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

You got a bully from lazy park pits! That dont even make since!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

"bully pit" is a term I've been seeing a lot of lately. Can't say I care for it.


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

no lacy park pits sorry if i typoed and on their main web site it has bot of them on there like they are two different lines


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

As far as I know there is only one Gottiline, it is based off of Notorious Juan Gotty

BullyPedia | The Premiere All Bully Breed Certified Pedigree Database

Anything else is typo's be it accidental or not.

Send pitbullmamanatl a PM about it. She is very experienced with the bullies and can straighten out anything that has been missed.

edit: I sent her a PM to have a look here when she can.

Having looked at Lazy Park Pits site I have to say I am anything but impressed with them as a 'breeder'.

The contents in their 'store' is enough to reek of BYB to me.... They sell dogs and *AI kits *which just promotes more BYB bred dogs...

STORE - LACEY PARK PITS blue pitbulls,pit bull,puppies,razors edge,gottiline,gottyline,remyline


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

its lacey not lazy ut im sure u wound up at the same place all i know is my dog is beautiful and she the 2nd smartest dog ive ownen maybe even the smartest and that says alot i have had alot of smat ones ...well ive trained alot for friends and family for dogs seem to respond to me fore some reason kids 2 its kinda weird but my dog who was just passed was the smartest kindest dog ive met he changed everyones mind about the breed he even made friends who was scared to death of all dogs from an attack but not now. hades would of made a very good one to take around to teach about the breed


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

sadiesdad223 said:


> its lacey not lazy


I know :angeldevi



sadiesdad223 said:


> all i know is my dog is beautiful and she the 2nd smartest dog ive ownen maybe even the smartest


and that is all that really matters :thumbsup: I feel the same way about my rescue mutt!


----------

